# When does your gun collection become an aresenal?



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Maybe this has been discussed before and I have missed it. If so, I know some of you will point me in that direction.

A young man was arrested for having an arsenal. I am wondering when does a gun collection with ammo become defined as an arsenal? Granted he wanted to start a revolution and was threatening Obama. But this is a quote from the article of what the man had that was part or maybe all of his arsenal:



> Henderson resident Justin Miles Jasper is accused of stealing a truck, and a laundry list of weapons including a long rifle with a scope, a shotgun, 6 Molotov cocktails, three knives, a machete, and military grade body armor


This is one article about the man:
http://www.mynews3.com/content/news...arrest-revolution/AYwWp60CDUiEFItj6CTkSw.cspx

So a long rifle with a scope, a shotgun, three knives and a machete might be in many of your arsenals. Not mine, but maybe some of you have these and more. I get that 6 Molotov cocktails and military grade body armor are not typical gear, especially the Molotov cocktails. Maybe after SHTF people will be using these, but making them then.

Is an arsenal defined by the number of weapons, the number of bullets, or a combination of both. I am wondering this for preppers. When would we cross the line according to Uncle Sam? I also understand why people are cacheing guns and bullets.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

I'm pretty sure there are many folks here that have crossed the "line" in the eyes of the government. In my house, that "arsenal" wouldn't even be considered a good start but then my hubby should probably be first in line when they start gun addicts anonymous meetings.


----------



## tugboats (Feb 15, 2009)

The word arsenal was used in the story simply to evoke fear in the uneducated masses. One hunting (long gun with a scope) and a shotgun hardly qualifies as an arsenal. Notice in the story the writer refered to a "truck full of guns". Unless this truck was used by circus clowns, two guns coluld hardly fill up a truck. I am sure that purpose and intent figured into the writers choice of words but a far left political leaning had far more to do with the wording.

The molotov cocktails (were they filled or just ready to be filled?) are of the most concern to me. 

The writer of the story displayed a complete lack of journalistic responsibility and a great propensity for yellow journalism.

How much ammunition was included in his arsenal?


Tugs


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

Definition of arsenal:


> ar·se·nal
> noun
> 1.
> a place of storage or a magazine containing arms and military equipment for land or naval service.
> ...


Definition of collection:


> 1. the act or process of collecting
> 2
> a : something collected; especially : an accumulation of objects gathered for study, comparison, or exhibition or as a hobby
> b : group, aggregate
> c : a set of apparel designed for sale usually in a particular season


From the definitions it would not be hard to make an argument that 2 or more guns would be considered an arsenal.


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

Oh Crap....I KNOW NOTHING


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

Previously, I thought the number was 6. Because last year the news was reporting that an arrested man had an aresenal which turned out to be 6 ghuns and some ammo. I know of some collectors via internet who claim to have hundreds of just one variety in their collections. One said he bought one rifle per week for 3 yrs and they were all one WWII type.

The qualifications for having one must be less than that now.


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

If the cops are raiding your house it's an arsenal if you have more than one and a box of ammo!!!!


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

I stopped at what I thought was a yard sale one day. All kinds of stuff out on the yard with lots of cars. Turned out to be a court ordered eviction. The cars were all unmarked cop cars. The renter was someone I know and a former ghun show circuit rider. The cops were all freaking about their safety because he had about 11 of them (some loaded) scattered about the house they kept finding as they hauled his stuff out.


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

I suppoze after eating a box of donuts all morning that it might be a little scary with glazed eyes!!!!


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Anything past what you can carry at one time,
or anything past the basic 4 Rifle, pistol, Shotgun, 22.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

I'm with tugboats. A collection becomes an arsenal when the liberal media or the police want to hype a story.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Arsenal is to collection as assault weapon is to semi-automatic rifle. The media has used modified terms for a long time to sensationalize otherwise mundane stories. And as long as they have been doing so, the sheeple have swallowed it down and demanded more. I call it a snubby, they call is a saturday night special. I call it a pressure cooker, they call it a weapon of mass destruction. I say AR15, they say machine gun or high capacity full auto murder stick. I call it a bottle of Vodka sitting next to a tube sock, they call it a molotov cocktail. Whatever they can do to sensationalize, demonize and create fear, worry and panic. 

This is why I barely read or watch any kind of news media. If I want to read fictional bullsh_t I will go to the library and check out a Stephen King book. At the least his make-believe stories are enjoyable and entertaining. Plus he does not pretend they are true.


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

Well u know so much of this stuff comes down to intent. Having a couple guns isn't a bad thing, having some vodka laying around aint a bad thing. Maybe having some modern style armor laying around aint that bad if you keep it quit. Having a couple guns with some vodka and body armor in your house may not even be a bad thing. Going to a college campus and sleeping in truck containing all those things, well maybe that's a bad thing you know? But yeah saying he was armed to the teeth is kinda misleading isn't it? Best not let anyone catch me with my bolt action and single shot shotgun together.


----------



## Cabowabo (Nov 6, 2012)

Aresenal is incorrect on every count. An Arsenal is where firearms are manufactured. Or Bulk Guns and Ammo are stored. And Bulk is a lot different term than what most people think couple hundred or thousand rounds isn't a lot of ammo. 

An Armory is actually what it should be called. An Armory is where you store guns and ammo. Their are varying sizes. But having an Armory isn't really a bad thing, it implies correct storage of firearms. Making them Rack safe, and separating firearms from ammo. Having Body Armour isn't illegal, neither is a shotgun, or a bolt action rifle, or Molotov cock tales. And he doesn't like Obama, big deal.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Does Obama have an "Arsenal" of guns with all those trap guns he shoots so much?


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

hiwall said:


> Does Obama have an "Arsenal" of guns with all those trap guns he shoots so much?


Yep, if he wasn't POTUS, cops would have him in prison :brickwall:


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

OBUMMER couldn't hit the broad side of a barn if he was inside of it, couldn't pour piss out of a boot with the instructions on the heel and couldn't direct a runny nose in a rain storm. And I have no idea what this has to do with the original post !!!!


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

tugboats said:


> The word arsenal was used in the story simply to evoke fear in the uneducated masses.
> s


What he said.
An "Arsenal" is anything the establishment wants it to be.
It could eb 2 22LR rifles with a couple bricks of Ammo.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

camo2460 said:


> OBUMMER couldn't hit the broad side of a barn if he was inside of it, couldn't pour piss out of a boot with the instructions on the heel and couldn't direct a runny nose in a rain storm. And I have no idea what this has to do with the original post !!!!


Just showing that the term "Arsenal" is totally at the whim of the media. "Good guys" would never have an arsenal and "bad guys always would.


----------



## jeff47041 (Jan 5, 2013)

I have a liberal brother in law that lives in Illinois. He was visiting a couple of years ago, and we were talking and he told us that if you have more than 6 guns, it means you are a crazed gun nut. WHAT??

The lovely one just said Uh-oh, we are in trouble, we have 15. She argued with him more than I did about that, only because I see no point in arguing with an idiot. 

So, I sold all of my guns except the 2 that are actually registered in my name. So if this is being monitored, I'm not a gun nut and don't have an arsenal.


----------



## pandamonium (Feb 6, 2011)

I agree with what some have stated, the use by the media of the word "arsenal" is nothing more than hype, used to instill fear in the sheeple. They use words out of context, put sensational sounding words in a story, (even if the definition doesn't quite work) to evoke emotion in the viewer. More often than not, this sensationalism casts LEGAL LAW ABIDING GUN OWNERS in a negative light. They catch a bad guy with guns, ergo all gun owners are BAD, and the sphincter heads spin the hell out of it that way!!

Owning guns is not illegal, unless your are a convicted felon. The liberal media, along with all the other gun-grabbing organizations/groups, AND our government, use any chance they can, including bending the dictionary, to make demons out of all gun owners. It is the way of the world these days. Pretty pathetic IMHO!!! 

I guess if these scaremongers went out to my shed, they would say I had an "arsenal of medieval torture devices, designed to mutilate and torture people". To you and me, that would be nothing more than a healthy collection of garden tools. Even the 8 or 9 machetes I/we have in the various sheds would be highlighted, and probably called WMDs!!!


----------



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

helicopter5472 said:


> Oh Crap....I KNOW NOTHING


I know a couple of fellers like that.











jeff47041 said:


> So if this is being monitored, I'm not a gun nut and don't have an arsenal.


Hmm, I must be getting close to two arsenals by now. Everyone needs two in case one falls out of the canoe.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

jeff47041 said:


> I have a liberal brother in law that lives in Illinois. He was visiting a couple of years ago, and we were talking and he told us that if you have more than 6 guns, it means you are a crazed gun nut. WHAT??
> 
> The lovely one just said Uh-oh, we are in trouble, we have 15. She argued with him more than I did about that, only because I see no point in arguing with an idiot.
> 
> So, I sold all of my guns except the 2 that are actually registered in my name. So if this is being monitored, I'm not a gun nut and don't have an arsenal.


I also refuse to have a battle of wits with an unarmed person


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

Guns do not need to be separated from ammo until the moment you pull the trigger. I grew up with both in my bedroom closet. Never once did one of those guns shoot anyone. Some were even kept loaded and this was from 2nd grade on.

Oh and I knew if I messed with any of them I would not be able to sit for a week!

When people started to scream that a spanking was child abuse things went down hill quickly. My sister threatened to call the cops on my grandparents that were raising us and grandma handed her the phone.


----------



## HamiltonFelix (Oct 11, 2011)

Back to the OP, the media hyped "arsenal" included a rifle, shotgun and "six Molotov cocktails." I know the idea is to freak everyone out, but how does one "keep" identifiable Molotov cocktails? Comrade Molotov's most famous contribution to history was attaching his name to what is generally defined as _a breakable bottle filled with flammable liquid, stoppered with a rag or other wick that is lit just before it is thrown."_.

I guess if you have beer bottles and rags in the house, and some gas in your car or mower, you have Molotov cocktails.

BTW, one of my personal BS alarms is when they charge someone with "conspiracy" and/or "possession of bomb making supplies." When they have zero real evidence, they can always accuse you of _talking _about doing bad things. And scotch tape, flashlight batteries and hundreds of household items can be "bomb making supplies." My home includes a 500 gallon propane tank. Look up the YouTube two minute video about BLEVE (Boiling Liquid Expanding Vapor Explosion) sometime. I guess that means any of us rural types who cook with gas have WMD's...


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

In for 10 years = in for 100. Act accordingly.


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

It all depends on what state you live in. I you are in CA, NY, MA or IL thinking about buying a gun constitutes an act of mental illness. Having more than a box of ammunition is keeping an arsenal. 

If you live in Texas having two or three safes full of guns and ammo makes you a hunting buddy. GB


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm confused.

I walk into a bank and and rob it.

Police arrest me and then confiscate my "arsenal" of fire arms and ammo.

Why didn't they also confiscate my knife collection, the tire iron, the kitchen scissors or my screwdriver set? They all could be use to injure someone(s) too.


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

TheLazyL said:


> I'm confused.
> 
> I walk into a bank and and rob it.
> 
> ...


Did you just say you robbed a bank? First of all, I won't tell if you cut me in on some of that loot, I need more money for my preps, I won't take your "arsenal" and ammo, cause I got my own. Oh yea, you can keep all the rest of that junk, I got lots of that too, and that would probably break some prepper code I got buried in the back of my head.

Police don't want all that junk, they want your "arsenal" and ammo as they figure it will end up with them in the future


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

> I'm confused.
> 
> I walk into a bank and and rob it.
> 
> ...


They wouldn't. Nor would they confiscate your gun collection, sans what you were carrying when you robbed the bank. That is unless you began a rant while in the jail about how you were going to escape and kill every cop, judge, lawyer, etc., etc. in the state, then maybe.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

The minute you stop counting sheep and start counting guns, by first name.


----------

